# Look what I found today!



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

..driving home from work, coming around the on ramp to 295 east.. just sitting there on the side of the road.. wonder how it got there??? []


----------



## woody (May 20, 2009)

A BB gun.


----------



## privvydigger (May 20, 2009)

There was a rash of windows being shot out by a window repair man.....


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

I stopped and picked it up thinking it was the real deal.. even brought a screwdriver to pick it up with in case a print check was in order.. but I doubt it's a murder weapon.. in fact it's broken, or missing some pieces, anyway.. still, NJ is totally uncool about any of this stuff.. you need a license to own a BB gun!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

Someone could have still used it in a robbery.It looks real.Now day all you have to do is stick your finger in your pocket and people had over the cash.no one wants to get shot.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

I think my trigger finger looks scarier than the gun.. in fact, since I started wearing this lovely blue accent piece, I've been told at the bank to remove my hat.. never happened before.. can't be too safe these days![X(]


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

BLESS YER HEART CHARLIE! THAT LOOKS PAINFUL! WHAT BOUT YOUR PAINTING BUSINESS? LOOKS FROM THE LATEX PAINT ON YOUR THUMB IT AIN'T STOPPED YOU! GEEZ! GOTTA BE TUFF! HOPE IT AND YOUR FINGER ARE OK! GOTTA HAVE THEM FINGERS TO WORK .MAN,I DON'T THINK I WOULD EVER PICK UP A GUN ALL ALONE BY ITSELF.WHO KNOWS WHERE ITS BEEN!


----------



## cordilleran (May 21, 2009)

The eastern seaboard sounds like the place to live.


----------



## capsoda (May 21, 2009)

> I've been told at the bank to remove my hat..


 
 Can't have cannons popping out of that hat like Inspector Gadget now can we. A kid tried to rob a small country store and gas station with one of those. I ran is butt out the door and the cashier called the town of Canoe's finest (they both came). The DA lived a few hundred feet behind the store with his mom and everyone in Canoe knew him.


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NOW THAT IS FUNNY CAP!![] HE SHOULD GET AS MUCH TIME FOR BEING DUMB AS HE DOES FOR HIS CRIME![8D] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> BLESS YER HEART CHARLIE! THAT LOOKS PAINFUL! WHAT BOUT YOUR PAINTING BUSINESS? LOOKS FROM THE LATEX PAINT ON YOUR THUMB IT AIN'T STOPPED YOU! GEEZ! GOTTA BE TUFF! HOPE IT AND YOUR FINGER ARE OK! GOTTA HAVE THEM FINGERS TO WORK .MAN,I DON'T THINK I WOULD EVER PICK UP A GUN ALL ALONE BY ITSELF.WHO KNOWS WHERE ITS BEEN!


 
 Jamie, how did you know that was LATEX paint? You know your paints, man!![]
 Working with this thing is no big deal.. in fact I've come up with some handy attachments for it:


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2009)

..screwdriver..


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

> NJ is totally uncool about any of this stuff.. you need a license to own a BB gun


 
 seriously???


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2009)

I'm absolutely serious, Matt.. now I've got some taters to peel..


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

> NJ is totally uncool about any of this stuff.. you need a license to own a BB gun


 
 Shoot I got to tell the kid to stay out of Jersey with his BB gun.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

hahahhahaha!!!! nice scope 4x8?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2009)

Strongly advised!! Check this out: 

 http://www.njguns.com/trivia.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

> 4x8?


 
 its a beeman 2.5X32 wide field target scope.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

Hey chuck, looks like your ready to do some tagging on that wall!

  Bottle diggazza in da HoOd [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

like I said sniper rifle []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2009)

Who could resist?? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

Thats what we did with a lot of bottles we dug as kids.Blobs included.Dam mom & dad for getting me that BB gun! []


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

What happened to your finger?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2009)

...this...

 http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00018

 ..I snapped a ligament while routinely scrubbing a drop o paint out of a carpet. "SNAP" []


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ...this...
> 
> ...


 OH MAN![] OUCH!I HAVE ARTHRITUS IN MY KNUCKLES IN MY RIGHT HAND FROM HOLDING A PAINT BRUSH FOR SO MANY YEARS.


----------

